
Believe in your side project, the story of Poker Now - vtail
https://medium.com/@samuelsimoes/why-you-should-believe-in-your-side-project-the-story-of-poker-now-e48f6b2cf514
======
aardshark
I've been using this platform for some time now, and one of the things that
really makes it special for me is the point mentioned at the end of the
article about "always trying to be close to your customers".

Samuel is extremely attentive to people's questions and opinions, nearly to a
fault. There's no denying that this sort of stewardship in a project creates
user loyalty, especially when coupled with a genuinely great user experience.

